# Someone talk me out of it...



## Kenworth (Aug 14, 2012)

...Or into it, I am really considering a brand new 2012 Cougar 293SAB. My nearest dealer has one left, and what I believe to be one hell of a price. He is also gonna give me as much as I gave for my '95, last year...So, I ask the RvForum community, is there any reason not to go ahead, and take a $30K plunge? It is all that we have been looking for, and can't think of any reason why we would need a diffrent one for at least 12-15 more years...


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 14, 2012)

just do what you gut and pocket book will allow. If you are happy with what you have keep it, fit it, or trade it


----------



## LEN (Aug 15, 2012)

I look at newer units and would love to get into a newer one, for me a new MH is out of the question I will not pay a new price in the 250-300 grand range. But back to the question, when looking at an up grade I ask my self what will I gain in quality, amenities  and new goodies. So last year I added two new TV,s a chip for the motor and some new throw rugs and I'm happy for the moment at a cost of about two payments on a really updated rig. So I guess for you the questions are can I afford the upgrade(or can I put the $$ to use better another place)?, do I really want the new?, will I get that much better use? Will I be that much more comfortable? do I just see the glitter of a new rig and want it? and will this go away a week into the new unit?
I go through this it seems everytime I go and tour some newer units and one of these days it's gunna bite me, because there are about 3-4 things I would really like to have in the MH that are not there now and impossible to put in IE; bigger motor, agua hot, 3rd or 4th slide.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Len, like you every once in a while I get the bug also. Like once a year when I go to the Atlanta RV show, and I don't go to any other RV show. And yes, I would love to have a NEW 45' diesel with all the bells . But I know just how deep or I should say how shallow my pockets are. But if I ever hit the lottery I will get the biggest and best MH. and I am not talking about a Prevolts, unless that is what the wife wants. But I will just keep what I have for now,.


----------



## Kenworth (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, tomorrow the wife and I are heading to Barton Lake RV to pick up our new camper...


----------



## LEN (Aug 18, 2012)

Very cool wish I could commit to doing it too.

LEN


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2012)

Kenworth;79127 said:
			
		

> Well, tomorrow the wife and I are heading to Barton Lake RV to pick up our new camper...



Congratulations on the new rig! No doubt you will have many fun camping adventures with the new Cougar.

Best Wishes and Safe Travels!


----------

